# Angeln in Norwegen | Havgløtt Rorbuer: Hütten im Fisch | Köhler, Dorsch Livebisse | Norwegen Urlaub



## Timo.Keibel (11. November 2022)

Vielleicht bringt der Clip ja etwas Norge-Feeling ins Wohnzimmer?​Passend zum Wochenende lässt sich so die Zeit bis zum nächten Trip überbrücken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Hier gehts zum Beitrag:


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angeln-in-norwegen-havglott-rorbuer-huetten-im-fisch-koehler-dorsch-livebisse-norwegen-urlaub.356784/


----------

